# Heya



## Zero (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey, I am Keith, or Zero. My friend and I have made a couple haunts on my porch n' stuff. But this year we are setting one up through out my garage and my backyard. So, I found myself looking for prop stuff and my search led me here. Nice to meet you


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome Zero.
You will find lots of ideas here.
Please post some pics if you got 'em.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Zero and werlcome..You will finds LOTS of ideas here....better get started!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Zero! Welcome to the show!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello, Zero, and welcome to the forum. 

You won't have trouble finding ideas. You will, however, have trouble finding the time required to pull off all of the ideas. 

Good luck.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome Zero,

Like everyone said, there are too many ideas and not enough time. We love pictures, post some when you get a chance.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy to have you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Zero (Sep 1, 2007)

Haha, thanks for the welcome everyone! Yea, I will post some pictures soon. I just got like $150 worth of wood, so we are starting to construct tommorow. So, I will make a topic asap!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Zero..ghoul luck on your new haunt


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Zero. So what are you building with all of this wood?


----------



## Zero (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, we have it laid out so that one of the areas needs a wooden wall. We are doing putting in a painting that will fall and someone will pop out, and we need the strength of wood to hold it up. We are also, making a box that will lead up to the stairs on the deck, inside some poor fellow will lay inside and pound on the top as people walk accross it. We need it for other misc things, but mainly for the wall.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome Zero to the forum. You certainly came to the right place for ideas and advice.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Pull up a chair and hang out for a while. We've all got plenty of time this time of year to hang out with ya..lol. Nice meeting you.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome, Zero!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome, i hope you like it here. WE ROCK!!


----------

